# ABK colors



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

ABK said:


> Boy, you guys are quick as lightning!
> 
> *aimee:* Thank you for clarifying!
> 
> ...


Many breed use different names for colors.

This dog is fawn ay/ay(or many other combo's like ay/at ay/?doesn't matter)









This dog is blue fawn(has two copies of dilute gene causing the black to be blue) ay/? d/d









This dog is Black and Tan at/at









This dog is Blue and Tan at/at d/d









This dog is Red and Tan at/at b/b









Now this dog you posted is a dilute red tri. Not a blue fawn tri.Blue fawns are dilutes of FAWN. This dog is probably genetically at/at d/d b/b. To be a fawn dilute it would have to be ay and a dog that is ay even ay/at will look fawn and the latter will carry tricolor.









The fawns above are true fawns, and true blue fawns. Thanks but I don't want to read a book if the information isn't currently up to date with dog genetics.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bumped to be seen!


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Oy. What is so hard to understand? These two dogs are the same colors are they not?



















A blue fawn APBTs is NOT a true fawn. The tan pointed ones are atat dd bb just like the fawn/Isabella Doberman is. Look at the flippin colors. They're IDENTICAL. I know some of you here think I'm a blooming frigging idiot, but I'm not. I most certainly do not know it all, but I do know a few things. Sheesh.

P.S. Here's a link on it if you don't want to read anything "outdated." 
Dilution of Dog Coat Colors


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm saying your calling it the wrong name. A blue fawn in THIS breed is the second dog I posted a picture of for you. Your using the wrong name for this breed. These aren't dobies.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I just gotta jump in and say that I'm drooling over that red tri (diluted) !!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She is very pretty. lol.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> She is very pretty. lol.


Understated!!!! Okay, sorry, I'm totally off topic here.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

No, they're not Dobies. In Dobies of that color are called fawn or Isabella, terms we do not use.

Maybe it's because I was in the breed before the ADBA came up with their crazy name chart. Before then a fawn dog with a blue mask/nose was called a blue buckskin (get it, same as a buckskin dog, but the muzzle/nose was blue instead of black?). These dogs were genetically ayay dd

A dog that looked like Jada we called a blue fawn. These dogs are genetically bb dd (atat bb dd if they have tan points like she does).

A solid colored dog that had blue hair tips & blue nose was a blue sable. These dogs are genetically ayay or ayat dd.

I'm not a genius but I know this.

Now they're all lumped under the (ADBA) term "fawn bluie" which I think gets some people mixed up.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe she could be called a lilac tri. lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> Understated!!!! Okay, sorry, I'm totally off topic here.


It was an understatement. I think her color is most beautiful and gorgeous.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

aimee235 said:


> Maybe she could be called a lilac tri. lol.


lol, don't get them started. Aren't her owners already calling her a "purple tri?"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ABK said:


> lol, don't get them started. Aren't her owners already calling her a "purple tri?"


*Rare* Purple Tri to boot.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Pitbull and Amstaff Page

This site calls all sorts of colors RARE, but I like the variety of colors they have to show.

Rare purple huh. If we could only have real purple dogs.lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

TY AIMEEEEEEEE! I have been looking for that site for so freaking long. 


I really don't care as much as it seems what people call colors, I just hate to see terms like "blue fawn tri" pushed becasue to many try to use it as a rare new color. 

Which really its nothing more than color bleaching out due to improper breeding. 

Even I have "champagnes" which I call them that, there is not other name for them, but never do I use that to sell them ( actually never sold one lmao). So often when refering to people I will just call them light fawn or something so people aren't homing in on the "rare" color.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

ABK said:


> P.S. Here's a link on it if you don't want to read anything "outdated."
> Dilution of Dog Coat Colors


I have read that site before, but thanks I needed the link on my computer. I had it on my old phone.

Your welcome Holly I have been looking for it too. Had to google different words besides apbt color chart.lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know I looked for it forever! The pics are so much clearer.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

We should make a color chart of our own. I'm sure in this forum we should have almost every color there is.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

already started...people are bringing back old color posts...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome. I like seeing bigger clear pictures. Most of the color sites have tiny pics. I mean how are you supposed to figure out there color when the pic is so small.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought that too, but if you go to ADBA's site, click on the dog you wanna see then click on it again once it takes you to the description it'll blow it up to original size.

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice site
disagree with a couple but at least someone is trying


----------

